# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Olympos Inverter 150 ηλεκτροκόλληση (imperia EP systems EPI3003)

## sententia

Χαίρεται σε όλους!

Έχω μια ηλεκτροκόλληση ινβέρτερ 150Α για επισκευή και μέχρι στιγμής έχω βρει τα εξής: 
1. Είχαν καεί οι R21 R22 αντιστάσεις
2. Είχαν καεί οι R44 R56 αντιστάσεις
3. Είχε σκάσει ο πολυεστερικός πυκνωτής C16 (αστοχία ή κάτι άλλο :Wink: 
4. Αντικατέστησα το bicolor led (έλειπε τελείως) με ένα δίχρωμο κόκκινο/πράσινο με κοινή κάθοδο

Αφού δοκίμασα να την λειτουργήσω συνειδητοποίησα ότι κάποιος είχε βάλει "χέρι" (ή μάλλον πόδι) και είχε κολλήσει το LM324 στην μικρή πλακέτα FB501 ανάποδα..... Τέλος αντικατέστησα και αυτό αλλά ακόμα τίποτα....

Μπορεί να έχει κάποια σημασία το led στο κύκλωμα καθώς δείχνει led R/V φαντάζομαι Red/Violet που μπορεί να έχουν άλλα forward voltage..

Αυτά που έχω προσέξει μέχρι στιγμής είναι ότι το pin13 από την πλακέτα με το NE5560 (που συνδέεται με το pin8 από το ολοκληρωμένο) πάει στην γείωση όπως δείχνει και το σχέδιο... Έτσι φαίνεται σαν να καταργεί το Q2 και τον C9.

Στις πλακέτες πάει τροφοδοσία 13,5V όμως δεν δίνουν καθόλου έξοδο. Το ρεύμα στο remote on/off pin10 του NE5560 είναι 750mv που είναι κάτω από το threshold....

Όμως να πω την αλήθεια μου δεν πολύ καταλαβαίνω το κύκλωμα του on/off στο σχέδιο....

Όποιος έχει καμία ιδέα είμαι όλος αυτιά!
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## gep58

Επειδή έτυχε να ασχοληθώ μ' αυτή την τόσο διαδεδομένη πλακέτα σε φτηνές συσκευές ινβέρτερ ας κάνουμε μια κουβέντα.
Θεωρούμε ότι όλοι οι ημιαγωγοί ισχύος έχουν ελεγχθεί και είναι οκ καθώς και η R1 όπως και το relay (πηνίο-επαφές)

β’ Αν οι R21, R22 καμένες τότε οι R18, R20 και C17 σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκονται;
β’ Αν οι R44, R56 καμένες τότε ο C11 σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται;
β’ Αν ο C16 καταστράφηκε τότε η R43 σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται;
β’ Το pin 13 του module IB2 συνδέεται με το pin 11 του NE5560 και ναι εξωτερικά του IB2 στην κύρια πλακέτα συνδέεται με την γείωση.
β’ Το Led  ναι είναι δίχρωμο κόκκινο-πράσινο κοινής καθόδου τοποθετημένο με το αναγνωριστική του εγκοπή προς την επάνω γωνία της πλακέτας και τέλος 
β’ Η R18 σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται;

----------


## sententia

Όλοι οι ημιαγωγοί έχουν βγει και έχουν ελεγχθεί. Η R1 και το ρελέ είναι οκ και δεν φαίνεται να έχει υπάρξει βραχυκύκλωμα....
Σε αυτή τη πλακέτα από ότι φαίνεται το ρελέ οπλίζει με ένα καλώδιο που κάνει μόλις μια στροφή στον TA1, οπότε χρειάζεται να έχουμε output για να οπλίσει το ρελέ.....

Οι R18 και R20 έχουν ζοριστεί αλλά μετράνε σωστά. Δεν τις αντικατέστησα καθώς δεν είχα 3W.... Είναι να αλλαχθούν εάν λειτουργήσει.... Ο C17 μετράει σωστά (μου είχε διαφύγει...)
O C11 μετράει και αυτός σωστά...
Η R43 είναι οκ και δεν φαίνεται να έχει ζοριστεί...

Το κύκλωμα του ρελέ πυκνωτής, δίοδος και οι δύο αντιστάσεις είναι εντάξει.... 

Ευχαριστώ για την αναλυτική βοήθεια!

----------


## sententia

> β’ Το Led  ναι είναι δίχρωμο κόκκινο-πράσινο κοινής καθόδου τοποθετημένο με το αναγνωριστική του εγκοπή προς την επάνω γωνία της πλακέτας


To led πάει με την εγκοπή εκεί που είναι η κόκκινη γραμμή; Πάντως έτσι ανάβει πράσινο...
IMG_0885_sm.jpg

----------


## gep58

Σωστά Χρήστο η εγκοπή του led πάει εκεί. Εφ' όσον ανάβει πράσινο και είναι το εσωτερικό του όπως του σχήματος τότε πρέπει να υπάχει HV ~300V στο (+) των πυκνωτών, τα 13,5V από την έξοδο του LM317, στο πιν 12 του FBA501 περίπου 5,8V, στον δρομέα του ποτενσιόμετρου από min 0,4V έως max 6,0V και στο πιν 4 του 2ου module (NE5560D) η συχνότητα των 84,5kHz. Αν δεν υπάρχει αυτή δεν οπλίζει το ρελέ. Αν υπάρχει και δεν οπλίζει το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στα οδηγά κυκλώματα των IGBTs.

Bicolor led.jpeg

----------


## sententia

Οι πυκνωτές HV είναι σταθερά στα 310V. Στο πιν 12 του FBA501 είναι πράγματι 5,8V και ο δρομέας από 0,6V έως 5.9V όπως είπες. Στο πιν 4 από την άλλη πλακέτα δεν υπάρχει καθόλου έξοδος... Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται κατά το άνοιγμα του διακόπτη, όμως μετά από λίγο το on/off πιν του NE5560 είναι στα 0V που είναι Off από ότι βλέπω....

----------


## gep58

Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα. Αν εννοείς το πιν 10 (remote on/off) του NE5560 αυτό ελέγχεται από ένα ΝΡΝ τρανζιστορ το οποίο πολώνεται από το πιν 3 του FBA501 μέσω του θερμοστάτη των τρανζιστορ ισχύος και του πιν 8 του 2ου module (PWM) . Αν η στάθμη είναι High σ΄αυτό το πιν τότε το ποδαράκι 10 του ΝΕ5560 είναι Low. Αφού όπως λες ανάβει το πράσινο led λογικά το πιν 8 βρίσκεται σε Low level. Έλεγξε το οδηγό ΝΡΝ τρανζιστορ και την Vz (~8,5V) στο πιν 2 του ΝΕ5560 ή στο πιν 7 του 2ου module.

----------


## sententia

Καλή εβδομάδα!
Από όσο καταλαβαίνω το πιν 10 του ΝΕ5560 πρέπει να είναι high 2V για να είναι on το pwm. Το πιν 8 από PWM πλακετάκι είναι στα 0,750V και η Vz (πιν 2 το ΝΕ5560) είναι στα 8,5V. Το npn Q3 που οδηγεί το πιν 10 του ΝΕ5560 είναι ΟΚ που το έβγαλα και το μέτρησα...
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις λεπτομερείς απαντήσεις.

----------


## gep58

Το πιν 10 του ΝΕ5560 στην συσκευή σου, όπως καταλαβαίνω δεν το μέτρησες, και πρέπει να έχει ~8,3V. για να λειτουργεί το PWM. Τα 750mV στο πιν 8 του PWM είναι πολλά και μάλλον άγει το Q3 οπότε βρίσκεται σε κατάσταση off to NE5560. Θα πρέπει να έχεις 100-150mV σ' αυτό το σημείο. Κάτι φαίνεται να μην πηγαίνει στα περιφερειακά του κυκλώματος του τελεστικού U1C (πινς 8,9 και 10 σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο σου) ή ο ίδιος να είναι προβληματικός. Θεωρώ ότι είσαι κοντά στην λύση του προβλήματος. Μπορείς να γειώσεις το πίν 8 της πλακέτας PWM και να ελέγξεις αν στο πιν 4 έχεις παλμό. 


** Είμαι υποχρεωμένος να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι στην συσκευή υπάρχουν υψηλές τάσεις όταν λειτουργεί και για μερικά λεπτά μετά την διακοπή της λειτουργίας της. **

----------


## sententia

Κατ'αρχήν ευχαριστώ για την υπενθύμιση για τις υψηλές τάσεις... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω συνηθίσει να δουλεύω σε Live κυκλώματα και είμαι αρκετά προσεκτικός. Για bleeder αντίσταση έχει 47Κ οπότε οι πυκνωτές αποφορτίζονται πολύ γρήγορα.

Έλεγξα το Q1 από την FBA501 και είναι εντάξει. Το LM324 είναι καινούργιο το οποίο αντικατέστησε το προηγούμενο που είχε μια τρύπα και ήταν τοποθετημένο ανάποδα! Οπότε φαντάζομαι η τρύπα ήταν λόγω αυτού.

Να γειώσω το πιν 8 της πλακέτας με τους ημιαγωγούς επάνω στην πλακέτα;

----------


## gep58

Οταν λες ημιαγωγούς Χρήστο τι εννοείς; Τα ισχύος; Αν τα έχεις εκτός είναι καλό μέχρι να βρεθεί το πρόβλημα της παραγωγής παλμών. Εγώ στην θέση σου θα τροφοδοτούσα την πλακέτα μόνο με χαμηλή τάση ac ή dc μέχρι να βρω το πρόβλημα.

----------


## sententia

Ναι για τα ισχύος έλεγα. Πάντως την δοκίμασα με το πιν 8 της πλακέτας PWM γειωμένο και πράγματι το πιν 10 του ΝΕ5560 πάει στα 8,5V, το led είναι σβηστό και δεν υπάρχει παλμός στο πιν 4 της πλακέτας PWM ούτε και στο πιν 14 (Out) του ΝΕ5560 που οδηγεί το μικρό μόσφετ. Με ένα ψευτοπαλμογράφο που έχω δεν κάνει τίποτα ούτε κατά το άνοιγμα...

Ούπςςς! Πολύ καλή η πρόταση να δουλέψω με χαμηλή τάση!  :Biggrin:

----------


## lefdiam

καλησπέρα..έχω δυο olympus με το ίδιο πρόβλημα..μετά από τη βοήθεια σας και ψάξιμο κατέληξα πως το πρόβλημα είναι σε αυτές τις δυο μικρές πλακετίτσες..ποιο ακριβώς όμως ακόμα ψάχνω..

----------


## lefdiam

καλησπέρα παιδιά..το πρόβλημα τους είναι οι κολλήσεις των πλακετίτσων..βγάλσιμο και ξανακόλλημα.

----------


## sententia

Χαίρομαι πολύ που σε βοήθησε το θέμα που είχα ανοίξει. Πάντως εγώ δεν κατάφερα να την επισκευάσω, είχε πάρει πάρα πολύ χρόνο και έπρεπε να την εγκαταλείψω. Εγώ πάντως ξεκόλλησα και ξανά κόλλησα μόνο την μια πλακέτα με το ΝΕ5560....

----------

